# Violation?



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

My dog chases a fawn into a lake and keeps it there until I can catch and control the dog. The fawn drowns. Is there a violation?


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

If the dog chased a fawn into a lake, an arguement can be made that it was allowed to stray and without leash. 90 day/$500 misdemeanor



287.262 Dogs; licensing, tags, leashes. 
Sec. 2.
It shall be unlawful for any person to own any dog 6 months old or over, unless the dog is licensed as hereinafter provided, or to own any dog 6 months old or over that does not at all times wear a collar with a tag approved by the director of agriculture, attached as hereinafter provided, except when engaged in lawful hunting accompanied by its owner or custodian; or for any owner of any female dog to permit the female dog to go beyond the premises of such owner when she is in heat, unless the female dog is held properly in leash; or for any person except the owner or authorized agent, to remove any license tag from a dog; or for any owner to allow any dog, except working dogs such as leader dogs, guard dogs, farm dogs, hunting dogs, and other such dogs, when accompanied by their owner or his authorized agent, while actively engaged in activities for which such dogs are trained, to stray unless held properly in leash.
*&#12288;
&#12288;
287.278 Killing of dog molesting wildlife.* 
Sec. 18.
A law enforcement officer may kill a dog determined to be molesting wildlife and not hunting as defined in this act.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

So the LEO's enforcement action is to take my dog and shoot it?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

The law reads "may" not "will"........


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

twodogsphil said:


> So the LEO's enforcement action is to take my dog and shoot it?


If your dog is in the act of chasing or injuring a deer, yes your dog may get shot. Different story if your dog killed a deer a few hours ago and is now back at the house.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

> CO John Huspen responded to a complaint of a dog chasing deer. When he arrived on scene at the access site on a local lake, CO Huspen contacted the dogs owner who told the CO that his dog had chased a fawn into the lake. The dog would not come back to the owner but continued to swim after the fawn. The owner swam into the lake to retrieve his dog and had difficulty getting to shore due to the soft bottom.
> 
> It was determined that the fawn had drowned. Enforcement action was taken.


So, did the CO shoot the dog?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

twodogsphil said:


> So, did the CO shoot the dog?


No, I don't see any indication that the CO shot the dog and I'm having a difficult time understanding how one would come to that conclusion. From the story I would conclude that the event was already over with and therefore shooting the dog would be illegal because the dog was not in the act when the CO arrived. CO's rarely if ever shoot dogs anymore. CO's realize it is not the dogs fault rather the idot owner of the dog who is at fault and liability reasons. I'd say the owner got a ticket for allowing his dog to chase the deer to start with. I would also guess that the court will know that the deer died which might cause the court to provide a larger fine if convicted.

Also, shooting the dog would not be enforcement action it would be a penalty in the scenerio given.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

So why is your dog running unsupervised?


----------

